# mosquito today a real fish story



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

fished for crappie today heard this big splash it was a 15teen to 20#northern with a shad stuck in its mouth , we brought the fish in the boat and took out the shad , put the northern back in the water, with a little CPR it swam away . I don,t carry a camera but its the biggest northern I,ve ever seen, OH,the crappie bite was great.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Save ! Here is one for to check out ! LOL We found this rockbass
trying to eat a perch that was just a tad to big. 
View attachment 52483


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good story, would liked to have been there to see that, the northern and the crappie bite!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

biggest pike I,ve seen around here , for about a hr I was there solo , great day. if the weather holds I,ll be back maybe mon.


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was swimming there and a boat prop hit a 36" pike that I was able to revive. I'm not sure they get bigger in OH? How long is a 15#-20# Pike?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Danfc80 said:


> I was swimming there and a boat prop hit a 36" pike that I was able to revive. I'm not sure they get bigger in OH? How long is a 15#-20# Pike?


i have an OHIO pike i caught locally on my wall, 42 1/2"long 22 1/2#
a couple crappy pics in my gallery


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yea, they get BIG here in ohio too. I've saw some monsters at pleasant hill.


----------



## fishin on the brain (Oct 4, 2011)

ive caught a few 30 plus in. out of sqitter i get pissed every year when i see all of the bait shop pics with all thes people keeping any and all pike like 12to 15in


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great catch and story Bounty!! Need to start carrying a camera and/or camera phone....


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Just curious....I still haven't been able to figure out how you caught the pike...did you catch it on a hook or just net it?

Great story and glad it's still swimming around out there!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

picked it up along side the boat. its like the fish was begging for some help.


----------



## davish (Jun 2, 2009)

I love OGF members. You guys really care about our eco system. Good job guys! Keep the populations healthy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I've seen some huge pike in Mosquito. My best to date was a 43 inch fish I'd guess to have been about 20 lbs or so. Released her to fight again. See a lot of them caught during the walleye run in the spring while jig fishin, sure are a lot of fun.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Several years ago I found a dead 30 inch Walleye at West Branch with a full sized Shad stuck through a gill where it tried to swallow it and it got stuck.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Check out this one we found floating - thats about an 18-20" largemouth that got stuck!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dang!!!!!! Big Pike!!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok ! You got mine beat ! LOL


----------

